# FREE FISH!!!



## bowfishrp

2coolers, I am looking for anyone that wants free fish after our bowfishing tournaments!!!

These fish will be freshly shot and some will still be moving. There will be alligator gar and all other species of gar, buffalo, carp, and bowfin. We are looking for anyone that wants to take them home, to a garden, to a field to hunt, to a gator farm, a garbage dump, or any reason. The average is around 1000-2000 fish but could be more or less dending on what clarity and the number of teams. I have contacted turtle farmers,, raptor houses, gator farmers, houston zoo, and no one wants them. If I had the freezer space I would grind em up and make chum! Last year we had a standard 18ft tandem axle trailer with a foot of fish all the way across the trailer. We dumped them at our hunting property but it's an hour and a half from livingston.

If anyone wants the fish or knows someone that might want them just post here or feel free to PM me. Yes, I have considered an ad in the Greensheet...might work. Also offered to let the feed the homeless people have the fish but I dont want to drive them down to Houston...its further than the camphouse.

Specifically we have a tournament on the north end of Lake Livingston from April 30 to May1st and the fish will be available early in the morning of May 1st.

We will also have one at Anahuac state park on 8/13-8/14 and at Sam Rayburn 8/27-8/28. 

There are other tournaments across the state if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## Gilbert

this post can't be good for your bowfishing tournaments?


----------



## marshhunter

ill volunteer to help shoot these free fish!!


----------



## FISHROADIE

Gilbert said:


> this post can't be good for your bowfishing tournaments?


A trailer full of fish dumped in a field, thats not going to help peoples image of bowhunting. I would have left that part out. I have no problem with you getting rid of some trash fish, but the tree hugger's might not understand.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman

Wow...I guess I completely missed the bus on this one. I figured most of the fish were usually accounted for and he just was using visual hyperbole to make us want to go take the rest of the fish.

If that's really what they do with them, then that's pretty sad.

I knew a lot of people back in El Paso that would smoke carp and gar to eat. They claimed it was pretty good if you could get the oils out, but I never tried it.


----------



## texas two guns

you guys that think it's a waste, let me ask you what you do to the mice, flies, coyotes, crows and other vermin you kill? Oh wait, you don't eat them? Well you must be unfit to be called a sportsman. These fish are nasty and we are in no way hurting the population of these fish. Now, having said that. Robert I have a turtle farmer that is coming to all of our NETX LSTT shoots to get our fish. They may come to TRS if you ask them. I also have a contact in LA that might want them. Give me a holler.


----------



## bowfishrp

That would be great Tony!


----------



## FISHROADIE

texas two guns said:


> you guys that think it's a waste, let me ask you what you do to the mice, flies, coyotes, crows and other vermin you kill? Oh wait, you don't eat them? Well you must be unfit to be called a sportsman. These fish are nasty and we are in no way hurting the population of these fish. Now, having said that. Robert I have a turtle farmer that is coming to all of our NETX LSTT shoots to get our fish. They may come to TRS if you ask them. I also have a contact in LA that might want them. Give me a holler.


I dont kill mice I let the cat's do that. There is nothing wrong with your sport, you don't have to be so defensive, I just would not tell people I am dumping trailler loads of fish in a field. What do you expect, everybody to feel the way you do. I personally think its great you guys are getting rid of some trash fish. I just would not give so many details.


----------



## johnmyjohn

I totally understand about the fish and know most people totally don't understand. I still have my bow but no longer take in the sport. The sport is shooting fish and the law dosn't allow you to kill the better eating fish so you're stuck with what's left. Here's a possitive idea for you bow fisherman and how you might make some money for your organization. Get you a large meat grinder and mince the fish you catch, pack it in ice bags, freeze it and sell it to bait shops by the pound. I believe it would be a hit for offshore fishing for sure, esspecially if it was sold cheap enough.This would be great for your cause and bring a little possitive feedback to the sport as far as a productive end to the means. Just and idea from a bow hunter from a ways back. Johnny.


----------



## Lone Eagle

A too fully understand where you folks are coming from. However, I fully agree with what johnmyjohn is saying here. We have enough folks trying to get laws passed to change and to totally eilminate the sport of fishing. Specially the tournament side of it. Seems some of you would have already realized this.


----------



## shadslinger

I like the idea of making frozen chum blocks, some folks told me about this post because of the possible bait vaule.
The real value of the harvested fish might be in fertilizer and chum blocks.
The idea of tournaments advertised in the way it was can lead down a slippery slope.
The TPWD used to allow the gill netting of rough fish. I did a little gill netting of buffalo in the Neches river a long time ago when it was legal.
They are nasty, so are most rough fish.

The TPWD did studies and found that bodies of water will contain a bio-mass of these fish, especially large lakes like Livingston. 
The bio-mas will can be made up of a few large ones, or a lot of little ones.
If you gill net the fish in an attempt to rid the body of water of them, they will usually become the same size bio-mass, but in a larger # of small ones.
So now it is illegal to gill net anywhere at anytime.
Those decisions were made regarding the enforcement end of things I'm sure, it makes it easy to just say "no gill netting"
So you guys shoot them up, and make good use of them. 
Ain't nobody else fighting for a chance at em, lol.
And protect your sport with good judgment.


----------



## texas two guns

I hear what you guys are saying and your right, but keeping our sport in the dark is a sure fire way for it to go away. We've got to be more in the public eye so these other people will know what we are about and what we are doing. They need to know that what we do and how we do it is perfectly legal and sustainable. You will never persuade some people, but the ones on the fence need to know that we are not breaking the law out there at night and that we are not killing a fishery.


----------



## bowfishrp

The whole purpose of this post was to hopefully get the word out that we are looking for someone who can take these fish and make a use for them. I figured this was the best site for that because it is full of fishermen most of whom dont even like our "trash" fish. We have kept quiet about our sport for many years because you are 100% correct that a dumpster full of dead fish is always fodder for those peeta or hsa idiots and tend to lead other sportsmen who do not know any better to turn their noses at us. However, our sport is growing (not fast but it is growing) and our tournaments are getting bigger and more of them so fish disposal is becoming more of an issue.

I think the next tournament I run I am going to take an add out in the greensheet and see if we can attract locals or anyone else. I know when we are fishing and run across people on the bank 99% of the time they take all of our fish! Even had a couple guys load up the trunk of their CAR with a bunch of carp! Craziest thing I ever saw but they were VERY happy!

Thanks Johnny but we had thought of this idea a couple years ago. The biggest problem is the freezer space. We already have a chipper that would work just great on most of the fish but nowhere to freeze up 100 bags of chipped fish. The other problem is that we would really have to give up bowfishing these tournaments because it is hard enough just to drive on no sleep after an all night tournament. But to first haul the fish home and then chip them all up into bags or buckets would be just too much work on no sleep. Was really hoping someone else would see the advantage in this and take the fish off our hands...bound to make more money than picking up cans!


----------



## FISHROADIE

If you put a add. in the Green sheet be sure and some how put it in Spanish also. I have been to Mexico, and a lot of restaurants serve deep fried carp. they gut them and leave the heads on and deep fry them, I have seen this many times. You may be passing up a very good opportunity to get rid of some of them.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

put the chipper on the Ramp & chum the lake.. alotta catfish would appreciate the free dinner.. I'll be at the tourney.. C ya then


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

call the zoos and the alligator farms or maybe some crabbers

they used to beg for em


----------



## texas two guns

Yeah and we used to be able to give a lot away to Asians and such and now they either won't touch them or want them dressed


----------



## Sugars Pop

Crawfish farm buy bait for the traps and I know a couple in LA. that use an assortment of fish anytime they can get it for free.
I bet a couple calls to some of the larger farmers would be all it takes to find a home for all the fish you mentioned.


----------



## texas two guns

Maybe, but will they be there at 2:00 or 4:00 am on a Sunday to take it and haul it off?


----------



## RodBender54

I would like to have some carp or buffalo. I have a guide service on Livingston. I like to keep a fresh supply of bait available. I feed them corn from my feeder off of my boat house so I can usually catch enough to start a trip, but will soon run out. Yes, I will take any extra fish for sure. Someone shoot me a PM.


----------



## texas two guns

Uh, Rodbender, these fish are dead, but if you have a deep freezer you can take you some meat strips


----------



## bowfishrp

Guys the tournament is in a couple weeks - 04/30/11. If you are still interested please contact me and I will give you more specifc information.
Thanks.


----------



## texas two guns

Hayes Seafood Market in Lake Charles took some once from a Toledo Bend tournament.
He called me asking for fish one time and I threw the number away just a week or so ago. Sorry.


----------



## Gator gar

bowfishrp said:


> Guys the tournament is in a couple weeks - 04/30/11. If you are still interested please contact me and I will give you more specifc information.
> Thanks.


I want me some of those red tailed carp. Gonna pressure cook them in some pint jars. That pressure and heat will make those bones soft and like gelatin. be better than some sardines. I'll bring a cooler and some ice, if you'll fill it up with some fresh fish.


----------



## onyourlimit

Just curious as to why the tournament is keeping the fish? Why not just weigh the fish then clip a fin to identify that its been weighed and give it back to the anglers to dispose of.


----------



## jhen

onyourlimit said:


> Just curious as to why the tournament is keeping the fish? Why not just weigh the fish then clip a fin to identify that its been weighed and give it back to the anglers to dispose of.


*X2*


----------



## bowfishrp

Some of the smaller tournaments do have the teams dispose of their own fish but at bigger tournaments where teams are taking 100+ fish it is more of an issue. I have been told to tell the teams to dispose of their own fish but would rather not host the tournament that tell them that. I am still concerned that teams wont show up or they will dump fish where they shouldnt.


----------



## bowfishrp

Posted an ad on craigslist to see if it will help.

http://houston.craigslist.org/eve/2332212082.html


----------



## fishinguy

I want to see a pic of this pile of fish out of curiosity.


----------



## texas two guns

Not from me you won't. Ain't going there.


----------



## jhen

texas two guns said:


> Not from me you won't. Ain't going there.


*LOL Dont think i would either*


----------



## ElyK

I will come and pick up the fish and put them to good use. Carp, gar and etc. I can use them in many of my fishing activities and have freezer space to hold them all. I don't like seeing fish go to waste so I am more than happy to come to any tournament anytime and pick up fish to see to it that they get used and not wasted. Anyone feel free to contact me if your having the same problem. 361-815-4321 ask for Joe.


----------



## bowfishrp

Excellent Joe! I left you a voicemail. If you are interested we will have a tournament on Lake Conroe in July and another at Anahuac in August.


----------



## texas two guns

Several others in May, June and July as well. Let me know what you think when you get home with that first trailer load.


----------



## bowfishrp

Just so all you guys know Joe came and picked up all the fish. Joe sure helped us out and it was great to hear that all the fish would be used. Thanks a million Joe! We will be sure to keep you in plenty of bait!


----------



## FISHROADIE

bowfishrp said:


> Just so all you guys know Joe came and picked up all the fish. Joe sure helped us out and it was great to hear that all the fish would be used. Thanks a million Joe! We will be sure to keep you in plenty of bait!


I am glad it all worked out, sure would like to see some pictures.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

If your ever close to victoria id take some carp or buffalo it makes great catfish bait and at times i cant catch them.


----------



## bowfishrp

There is a tournament at Coleto Creek which is near Victoria. I recommend you contact the tournament director and he can tell you more details.
http://texasbowfishingassociation.com/tournmnt.htm


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin

thanks thats pretty close to me ill contact him for more info


----------



## rubberducky

I'm with everyone I would love to see some pics of all the fish.


----------



## bowfishrp

Here are a few pics a buddy took at the tournament.

The fish were iced down in two 4'x4'x4' tubs...and they were loaded down.


----------



## rubberducky

man that is awesome. There some big old gar in there to. I would like to do a tournament like this but I don't have a boat for bow fishing but man that sure looks like alot of fun.
james


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

contact the zoo's and alligator farms

bet they will take em


----------



## FISHROADIE

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## gar11

Now that's just stupid.You go out there and shoot a ton a beautiful trophy fish that does nothing but good to the environment. Then you go dump them in a field like their trash.That's a shame. Most of those gar are older than you.Some people actually like gar and carp.

No I am not a liberal tree hugger,but a guy who knows right from wrong and that is just not right.You should try to release fish alive for once in your life.All you are doing is hurting populations of fish and slaughtering them.


----------



## gar11

Also I see a bunch a of alligator gar in that picture.Remember,1 gator gar per person per day.


----------



## willeye

gar11 said:


> Now that's just stupid.You go out there and shoot a ton a beautiful trophy fish that does nothing but good to the environment. Then you go dump them in a field like their trash.That's a shame. Most of those gar are older than you.Some people actually like gar and carp.
> 
> No I am not a liberal tree hugger,but a guy who knows right from wrong and that is just not right.You should try to release fish alive for once in your life.All you are doing is hurting populations of fish and slaughtering them.


dude chill. read the orig. post. he's looking for someone who wants the fish.:hairout:


----------



## texas two guns

I see one, maybe 2 gator gar the one is at best a hybrid and the rest are longnose or spotted. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## bowfishrp

Gar11 this is a bowfishing thread....there will be bowfishing pictures in a bowfishing thread. 

As willeye said this thread was looking for help to dispose of the fish....and if you bothered to look at the pictures beyond the dead fish, those were giant COOLERS! The guy that took them USES all the fish he takes so no waste at all. He is the best! He and his buddy have collected fish from a bunch of tournaments this year and his longliner buddys love him for it.

As for the 1 gator gar per person per day...that is ALWAYS followed. The pictures from this tournament had about 20 teams and about 60 people...if we had all taken gator gar, which we did NOT, then we could have taken 120 gator gar that night....possession rules allow one per person before and after midnight. Besides we had the Texas Inland Fisheries guys there to collect the gator gar. These pictures were taken before they cut the heads off them for the scientific data. If I remember correctly there were less than 5 gator gar taken out of about 500 fish.

I would say that 98% of all the gar we shoot at tournaments are shortnose or spotted gar...you do realize that shortnose gar grow from an egg to 2ft in one short year right? That is how we can have a tournament at a spot every single year and shoot just as many fish as the year before! Longnose gar are very cool but not something that we see that often at a night tournament. So eradicate? No, bowfishermen could never eradicate anything....this sport is not shooting fish in a barrel....you are shooting a little fish...that is moving...on a boat that is moving....with a bow that has no sights....and deal with water clarity....yes, we must see the fish to shoot them...all while dealing with water refraction! It is a tough challenge but its not for everyone so I will understand it if you dont want to go. In the mean time please remember that bowfishing is a legal sport in Texas and I pay my fishing license just like the next guy.


----------



## texas two guns

I need the the disposal guy. Hook me up.


----------



## gar11

Would it have killed you if you threw some of the fish back?


----------



## bowfishrp

This is still active. We have a tournament at Anahuac next weekend (8/18-8/19) and really want someone to take the fish. Would even be happy to PAY someone $500 to take the fish from us! I do not want to rent a dumpster and have them go to a landfill.

If you are interested please PM me and I will gladly give you my cell so we can talk.


----------



## Ole Big

Isaiah's Promise - i had a rough ride up river through the loc n dam on the trinitiy in that boat a few years back! ask the "guy"s to tell you about it sometime.


----------



## bowfishrp

They told me about that ride....not something I would ever want to try!


----------



## gar11

gar is my favorite animal and i take offense to this


----------



## TXgunner

When you can bowfish minnows like me, hit me up.


----------



## jclc43837

that looks like fun i have been wanting to get into it to use them for compost for garden.


----------

